# Nearly 18 thinking of taking steroids



## adam khan (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have been training hard now. And seen gains in the space of a few months getting stronger etc. Im seriously considering taking steroids. I still am amateur boxing and have won 2 of my 3 fights i really want to bulk up now. I know the side effects of steroids and so on so dont want all that talk. My friend who i train with at the gym is pretty big himself and told me to take a couple of shots of decas. I want to know what would be good for me, with least side effects to put more muscle on. And would you have to do a full cycle? or cud i take a couple of decas and keep the gains? i dont want to be taking that much steroids really jus want to add the muscle

im a begginer to this and really need some advice would be really appreciated thanks. Adam


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

deca alone isnt a good idea due to nasty erictile sides....and as soon as you stop using steroids you will lose all the muscle gained...if you do them in the way described above

ill leave this up to the lads to answer but i used to box in my early twenties and as soon as i juiced, i was fighting much taller aponants due to my increased weight....it put me at a massive dissadvantage so i stoped using

guys...please dont flame here...lets explain to the lad in a serious yet sensible way


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

could try an anavar only cycle.

like Jimmy said if your into your boxing i wouldn't jump through weight classes as it will put you at a disadvantage.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Stay away adam your young, and looking for a easy way to do things, Train like a machine, eat like a king! Research into it more there are so many threads on here to do so, so spend good time re-searching! And would you have to do a full cycle?

Do things by halfs and youll never achive success in life.

You havent had any good adivice from your '' freiend'' if hes suggesting a '' few shots''

Get your diet spot on, get your training spot on, research spot on and your mind and u will be sweet!


----------



## adam khan (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for your advice guys, yeh jimmy is right but you see i still do love boxing, however i started gym 2 months ago and im propper getting into it. ive been thinking about bulking up, just really want to. I know the side effects, but isnt anavar for cutting? and sorry if im coming accross as an arrogant teen lol. Just been really thinking about it and want to know even if i did train my ass off and eat right but too a couple of decas would it make anyy difference?


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

adam khan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been training hard now. And seen gains in the space of a few months getting stronger etc. Im seriously considering taking steroids. I still am amateur boxing and have won 2 of my 3 fights i really want to bulk up now. I know the side effects of steroids and so on so dont want all that talk. My friend who i train with at the gym is pretty big himself and told me to take a couple of shots of decas. I want to know what would be good for me, with least side effects to put more muscle on. And would you have to do a full cycle? or cud i take a couple of decas and keep the gains? i dont want to be taking that much steroids really jus want to add the muscle
> 
> im a begginer to this and really need some advice would be really appreciated thanks. Adam


i would do test mate and some dbol, or if you want it simpler....just do dbol


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

i could of told him that, but i guarantee he still takes AAS lol.


----------



## jaydon (Sep 27, 2010)

Give a couple more years bro you will benifit more


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

do not take 'a couple of decas'....if you want to use steroids you need to use something different

i completely understand you wanting to bulk up...its not arrogant that you ask this stuff at all

tbh ruggersplayer has the best advice....but as said above...you probably wont want that advice...its normal thinking tbh

what ever you do....dont take more than needed...and dont worry about exotic compunds

stick to basics


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

var isnt just for cutting btw


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

a couple of shots deca is a waste of time mate, if you realy want to start on gear you need to do more research, a test only cycle would be your best bet at your age...I actualy dont rate deca even when used correctly, I got real bad sides from it.


----------



## adam khan (Nov 28, 2010)

but i may consider not takin AAS lol, so the best thing would be something lighter like dbol or anavar? for muscle gain?

and @ IanStu what do u think would be the best first cycle?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Have finished your pubertal growing yet? Stay natural until you are sure you have reached your final height.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

adam khan said:


> but i may consider not takin AAS lol, so the best thing would be something lighter like dbol or anavar? for muscle gain?
> 
> and @ IanStu what do u think would be the best first cycle?


test c or e at 500 mg per week for 12 weeks, if you want to see some instant results use dbol alongside it for the first 4 weeks. You will see some decent growth from this.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you wanna enjoy the gym, get a nice little boost and some solid dry gains....nothing mental or freaky..then a little anavar tablest is what you want. It will make you stronger, a little bigger and let you box on without going up too many weight classes due to muscle and a shed load of water reention

Personally. Id give it a wee while longer. You would probably be amazed at the gains you could make without if you let guys on here make you up a good bulking diet and decent training schedule...then if you do go down that route in time you will be better placed to get the best gains you can from it


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i think a best first cycle is dbol myself...others say test

but no matter what age you are.....its best to at leat give the gym a year or so before using steroids.....nothing to do with natural potential etc

but more due to learning how to lift and eat...generally learn a bb'ing lifestyle

if you dont get into this groove, you will be using steroids for no reason...as you wont be getting the important stuff right


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Team1 said:


> If you wanna enjoy the gym, get a nice little boost and some solid dry gains....nothing mental or freaky..then a little anavar tablest is what you want. It will make you stronger, a little bigger and let you box on without going up too many weight classes due to muscle and a shed load of water reention
> 
> Personally. Id give it a wee while longer. You would probably be amazed at the gains you could make without if you let guys on here make you up a good bulking diet and decent training schedule...then if you do go down that route in time you will be better placed to get the best gains you can from it


i rest my case, if you want to carry on boxing why are people recommending test and dbol cycles? that will fvck his boxing right up.

like team1 said if you want a bit of size bit of strength get yourself some anavar.


----------



## adam khan (Nov 28, 2010)

Cheers guys, im 18 next month and i dont think im gonna grow any more than this im 5ft 8 i think. I dont want something too hardcore yet mate. And @Team1 that sounds pretty good would anavars put that more muscle on me and i would be really greatful if someone helped me out with a bulking diet


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

im getting the impression he wants to bbuild now?

that boxing will be taking a back seat

at least thats what i thought

the problem with var alone is quite high doses are needed for noticable gains

var alone for a first cycle wont yeild the impressions a first time user is expecting....esp if he uses the word bulk....to most this sounds like mass gain


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

I think the only negative i could see with boxing and anavar, is the gruelling shin pumps that he adam would perhaps get from alot of footwork running is hard enough with anavar never mind bouncing about sparring, perhaps winstrol would be better due to the pumps from anavar?


----------



## adam khan (Nov 28, 2010)

jimmy yes mate you are right, i have put boxing on the back seat for a while. Im really into the gym now


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

you just want a bulking diet a heavy compound routine, sleep and some whey mate  and 6 weeks dbol at 30mg ED


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

i wouldn't want the sides from the winstrol though IMO winstrol is a horrible drug.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

henleys said:


> you just want a bulking diet a heavy compound routine, sleep and some whey mate  and 6 weeks dbol at 30mg ED


this


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

There seems to be quite a few fighters coming on wanting to bulk recntly. I find this really strange personally. All the years I boxed the people who lost the most fights were the least fittest and lacked power early on.

The only advice I would ever give is to work on technique and power and fitness. Not size. Moving up and down weight cats is difficult even for the multi millionaire pros who have teams of dieticians and trainers behind them. Unless you are already on the cusp of the next weight cat i'd forget it. Id never sacrifice speed or power for size and strength.

Just my opinion after nearly 40 fights at amateur level


----------



## adam khan (Nov 28, 2010)

i understand wer your coming from Gee-Spot. thats a good record thing is im starting to get propper into gym now, Jimmy and Henleys i think that sounds good, but what are the sides like on dbol at 30 mg ed? i really need someone to make me a bulking diet lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

30mg ed will yield nice moderate size/strength

very little/no water

maybe mild acne

mood should stay relatively the same


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html ....diet

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/35997-how-grow-work-home-guide.html ....basic gaining and growth advice


----------



## adam khan (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot for that jimmy much appreciated and last thing how come in the 30 mg cycle i cant drink lots of water ive heard of things lile water retention etc could you please explain thanks.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

you need to drink MORE water when using orals tbh

you wont/shouldnt retain much water if you keep diet clean, with a low dose dbol cycle


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Jimmys probably right on the dbol over var if moving away from boxing. Var wont give the "roid" gains you expect.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Dude, your 18, no need for gear. The amount of testosterone in your system is enough  (Im only 19 aswell  )


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

wether he is ready physically/mentally, is a debatable matter, and no one knows the real answers due to loads of variables

but to say that being 19 is as good as taking steroids is incorrect

it would imply that 19 year olds grow as well as an older individual that is using steroids

provided lifestyle, training and diet is adequate....taking dbol, or any other steroid at this age will make dramatic differences to anyones physique

do i think he should use steroids?.....no...but i have stated earlier in the thread most of my reasons why

will they work if he uses them?... most definately


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I am not understanding your logic......you are making good gains right now......steroids are for when those gains stop coming.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what a crazy thread, one minute hes a boxer the next minute he is "really getting into the gym" after going 2 months. and people are advising the kid on steroid usage. your 18 you have been training 2 months, if your not gaining now, then your not eating enough or your trainings wannk. all the steroids in the world wont help you if your on the pec dec and eating 800 calories a day.


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Just read this, i'm no expert whatsoever, but, you're just getting into the gym, you've only been going a couple of months, now 'Newbie gains' come to mind instantly, whereby if you get your diet spot on and train hard you'll put on a lot of weight, i've dont that in the last 11months mainly from researching lots of dietary information from here and put on 46lbs. Becoming 'assisted' so early on in your training doesn't make so much sense when you'd be able to make great gains naturally anyway. And if these were to level off, then if you're still wanting to go down the aas route, that'd be more logical.

Just my take on things.


----------



## kelvyn williams (Nov 25, 2010)

im 18 myself, started the gym seriously 4 months ago using no supplements, i first began struggling to lift 60kg mr bench press and similar low weights for others excercises but four months on and at 4 days a week in the gym im now lifting 130kg mr which is a major achievement in my eyes whilst gaining this strength i was cutting my body fat naturally as i was holding alot of fat and was losing roughly a stone every two weeks then got more graduate and harder to lose, the point im trying to make really, is hard work pays off and it takes time, even if i did improve pretty rapidly im natural and never touched a drug in my life but dont knock anyone that does cause i get some great advice from the guys at the gym.


----------



## brooksy2oo7 (Aug 3, 2010)

a cuple of decas? im not gunna be a dick with you mate but its obvious you dont know jack **** about gear and cant believe no one on here has said the same and im not talking about side affects. And youve been training 2 months ? you dont grow over night it takes time i wouldent recomend taking anything untill a good year or 2 with training and nutrition then you would see a diffrence. ( not 2 months lmfao.) btw anavar is a muscle hardener not a cutter and also increases lean muscle size so as above as said it would be a great choice for you while boxin listen to people mate and do research your just gunna shut your natural test down with a couple of shots and have no gains at all. plus neva take deca alone


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

brooksy2oo7 said:


> a cuple of decas? im not gunna be a dick with you mate but its obvious you dont know jack **** about gear and cant believe no one on here has said the same and im not talking about side affects. And youve been training 2 months ? you dont grow over night it takes time i wouldent recomend taking anything untill a good year or 2 with training and nutrition then you would see a diffrence. ( not 2 months lmfao.) btw anavar is a muscle hardener not a cutter and also increases lean muscle size so as above as said it would be a great choice for you while boxin listen to people mate and do research your just gunna shut your natural test down with a couple of shots and have no gains at all. plus neva take deca alone


Jesus christ


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

brooksy2oo7 said:


> btw anavar is a muscle hardener not a cutter and also increases lean muscle size


I actually agree with most of what you are saying.

However, what do you mean with this?

Could you explain how it is a muscle hardener?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> what a crazy thread, one minute hes a boxer the next minute he is "really getting into the gym" after going 2 months. and people are advising the kid on steroid usage. your 18 you have been training 2 months, if your not gaining now, then your not eating enough or your trainings wannk. all the steroids in the world wont help you if your on the pec dec and eating 800 calories a day.


Well what would you prefer to him being advised?

Jimmy and myself have said he would be best not to take them but if he did then some better alternatives to a few shots of deca like he cam on saying

Best to be edumacated at least and advised against


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Well what would you prefer to him being advised?
> 
> Jimmy and myself have said he would be best not to take them but if he did then some better alternatives to a few shots of deca like he cam on saying
> 
> Best to be edumacated at least and advised against


agreed if people come on here and get slated/asked about diet etc, then there likely to listen to there moronic mates who will tell them a load of horse ****, and end up with some bad sides and stop training... then in a few years be one of them people at the local pub telling everyone how he used to be on roids and massive and could bench the moon for reps..


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Get @ least 6-12 months training in, plus try a good protein shake + BC Amino's & try Creatine 1st, Then after a year & researching try a cycle if you have stopped gaining,

As mentioned already keep it simple Test E or P 500mg for 12 weeks,with a 4 week kick start of D-Bol,

Deca on its own for a few shots is real **** advise it may shut you down,


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

so much of this thread is just plain wrong. i'm glad that i didnt have any access to gear info for the first years i lifted. i very much doubt i would have taken that route anyway, but it meant i focused on nutrition/training/rest. this kid is not 18 until next month, he's been training 2 months(with legs? with deads? with solid mind/muscle connection? my guess is- no), we don't know his weight or nutritional intake.

Steroids should not even be considered until he has implemented a productive nutritional plan and training plan for at least 2 years. i just don't get the point of even talking about gear for this guy..."but he will just go and do it anyway"?? that isn't a good enough reason. do you think he's more likely to do it now that he's had half a dozen people on here talking about possibilities and stacks? of course he is. if everyone had replied with "steroids, no. train/eat/sleep, yes" then the kid would have a better idea of the path to choose.

cheers.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

try Animal M-stack before you try AAS or PH's, ment to give great results and is non hormanal, + you've only been training 2 months, now im incredibly niave, but even i wouldnt wait less then a year...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

250 mg test per week will be more than enough if you are going to do it anyway.... believe me its well enough


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

MrO2b said:


> so much of this thread is just plain wrong. i'm glad that i didnt have any access to gear info for the first years i lifted. i very much doubt i would have taken that route anyway, but it meant i focused on nutrition/training/rest. this kid is not 18 until next month, he's been training 2 months(with legs? with deads? with solid mind/muscle connection? my guess is- no), we don't know his weight or nutritional intake.
> 
> Steroids should not even be considered until he has implemented a productive nutritional plan and training plan for at least 2 years. i just don't get the point of even talking about gear for this guy..."but he will just go and do it anyway"?? that isn't a good enough reason. do you think he's more likely to do it now that he's had half a dozen people on here talking about possibilities and stacks? of course he is. if everyone had replied with "steroids, no. train/eat/sleep, yes" then the kid would have a better idea of the path to choose.
> 
> cheers.


Agree about the guy but blatantly he needs a bit o education

Its like giving sex education to a 12 year old. do you want them to go and have sex? no but at least it leans them for fuk sake and removed the myth such as if you just pull her pants to the side she wont get pregnant or not on the first time etc....bit like teling this boy that a few decas aint the answer....dont take steroids.... but just incase as folk dont listen...you should take X and Y

jesus christ

so as you say...train/eat/sleep is my avice but it is also to tell him othise than some dick in his boxing club that a few decas is what he shoulddo should he not take that adcive and go down the dark side

Education is key


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

my point being that to a 17year old(already with a leaning toward considering going on gear) too many of the replies were affirming what he was thinking and that aas are the answer. i guess that aint as glamorous, don't make the local dealer any cash and doesn't conform with the current 'quick fix' culture. plastic surgery, diet pills, gear, credit cards- all facets of modern life that many don't 'need', but society places pressure so enough individuals 'want' them.

hard work, boring food, research the area. will all work far better than pills/syringes. but hey, not glamorous/exciting enough for some.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Kezz said:


> 250 mg test per week will be more than enough if you are going to do it anyway.... believe me its well enough


That wont do any thing at that age.

I used 500mg test at 19 and didn't find it good at all.

Now 25mg of real dbol will get you growing quickly.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

MrO2b said:


> my point being that to a 17year old(already with a leaning toward considering going on gear) too many of the replies were affirming what he was thinking and that aas are the answer. i guess that aint as glamorous, don't make the local dealer any cash and doesn't conform with the current 'quick fix' culture. plastic surgery, diet pills, gear, credit cards- all facets of modern life that many don't 'need', but society places pressure so enough individuals 'want' them.
> 
> hard work, boring food, research the area. will all work far better than pills/syringes. but hey, not glamorous/exciting enough for some.


Changed yout tune :lol:

Your last post you replied with "steroids. no" is how people should have responed to him over aying no...but educating too

You from the old school "just say no" system you used to get taught in school on how to deal with drugs :lol:

u-turn of the week


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it did on a lad from here... blew up massive. then competed and did well, i think its all down to the individual and how your body reacts to certain things, i only ever take 500mg and do ok on it, proper d bol..lovely!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Kezz said:


> it did on a lad from here... blew up massive. then competed and did well, i think its all down to the individual and how your body reacts to certain things, i only ever take 500mg and do ok on it, proper d bol..lovely!!


500-750mg test is all i use these days just as a teen i didn't respond well to it at all but dbol i did.

Like you said depends on the person.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Spend the money on train fares and gym entry and go train with some of the top people that'll let you train with them.

That'll do more for your size and strength than any course of steroids will.

But that's the hard way and you probably dont have what it takes


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Team1 said:


> Changed yout tune :lol:
> 
> Your last post you replied with "steroids. no" is how people should have responed to him over aying no...but educating too
> 
> ...


Team1, what changed?

having been inspired by pictures of Arnold/Ralf Moeller, been to the Mr Olympia and trained with many assisted BBrs i am far from "just say no". however there are so many threads like this, or similar, and invariably there is some good advice in there. Yet so many times the thread is laced with suggestions, stacks, 'if you are going to, then take this'. this is not giving the person a solid enough answer. human nature dictates that temptation will often succeed, hence addictions for one thing. he at 17, with 2 months training, does not need to be given the slightest hint that gear is right for him now, laying out possible stacks and protocols is only going to increase the green lights in his mind.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

MrO2b said:


> Team1, what changed?
> 
> having been inspired by pictures of Arnold/Ralf Moeller, been to the Mr Olympia and trained with many assisted BBrs i am far from "just say no". however there are so many threads like this, or similar, and invariably there is some good advice in there. Yet so many times the thread is laced with suggestions, stacks, 'if you are going to, then take this'. this is not giving the person a solid enough answer. human nature dictates that temptation will often succeed, hence addictions for one thing. he at 17, with 2 months training, does not need to be given the slightest hint that gear is right for him now, laying out possible stacks and protocols is only going to increase the green lights in his mind.


Why will it lay on the green lights? thats like going back to the analogy i gave of 12 year old sex education.....you show a 12 year old lad how to put on a condom and tell him the facts, remove the myths. That dont mean you want him to go out and have sex, nor does it mean you are giving him "the green light"..its about saying no but educating

see where im coming from?

the "laying out of possible stacks" is the education to memove the myth of taking a few decas!

You see where your going wrong now or want more condom analogy? :lol:


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

i don't see where i'm wrong as there is little removal of myth here or telling of all the facts. where's the counter arguments? i see drugs named, amounts recommended and combinations given. i don't see adequate descriptions of side effects, long term consequences, financial costs, sporting implications or legal issues addressed? so, only 'myths' from one side of the issue are debunked, leaving the kid to think that it's a green light to go ahead.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I would really steer clear from steroids until you've stopped developing and growing. That is age 21.

A boy can dream... Work hard and you'll put on the muscle. It's not easy, but you'll get there if you really want it


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Mate i would *concentrate on getting your diet nailed *than whether to take steroids or not, and *work out a good routine with plenty of compounds.*If you can honestly say that your diet is spot on and you have a routine which suits you, which after only a couple of months training i very much doubt you have, then trained for at least a year, then, maybe think about steroids, but until then, educate yourself.

Learn how your body works, what you resond best to. For me, the most important aspect of training is the diet side of it, its only recently that i've concentrated on this that i seen proper changes and gains.

Do you know how much protein you need to be consuming each day, carbs and fats?

What supps are you taking if any?

Are you getting enough rest/sleep?

Nothing wrong with doing steoirds in my opinion, but only when you are ready, which i dont think you are, and when you know what /why you are doing them, which again, i dont think you do.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Eat big, Lift big, rest.

What's your routine atm? what is your current diet like? how much sleep do you get a night? what is your social life like? out on the p*ss every weekend?

In 2 months I can pretty much garauntee you won't have everything nailed so post it all up for everyone to critique, so that when you do decide to do AAS, you will at least make the most of the gains. At your age, you should have the advantage of gaining quickly, particularly as a new trainer, I put on a stone in about 4 months with just a good diet and isolates - not even compounds @ 22 with I'm pretty sure low test levels so it should be possible for many. Will take longer than 6 weeks that a Dbol course would do it in, but as mentioned, you will not learn all is needed in 2 months to maximise the gains.


----------



## adam khan (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies, its good the fact that you're highlighting the ups and downs of steroids, ive done some more research and read all these replies and ive decided to wait a bit longer until i am actually fully grown, i think a good diet along with the right protein, sleep etc not geting ****ed all the time will help a lot. A lot of people were asking how much i weigh i weigh 11 stones and a bit now but stared off around 10 and a half and took the phd protein, and i eat 4 meals a day, i will upload some pics soon, but i obviously do need more educaation on this topic,

i train 4-5 times a week 2 days on and a day off hat would be the best protein to take?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

adam khan said:


> would be the best protein to take?


 Just get some whey protein of myprotein.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

adam khan said:


> Thank you all for your replies, its good the fact that you're highlighting the ups and downs of steroids, ive done some more research and read all these replies and ive decided to wait a bit longer until i am actually fully grown, i think a good diet along with the right protein, sleep etc not geting ****ed all the time will help a lot. A lot of people were asking how much i weigh i weigh 11 stones and a bit now but stared off around 10 and a half and took the phd protein, and i eat 4 meals a day, i will upload some pics soon, but i obviously do need more educaation on this topic,
> 
> i train 4-5 times a week 2 days on and a day off hat would be the best protein to take?


Sensible choice mate.

I know it's slow progress but give it a couple of years and with some sensible training, quality foods and a hell of a lot of dedication you could easily add another 2-3stone, this will give you a fantastic base on which to intoduce steroids and build a great physique.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Adam, wise decision and one, i can almost guarantee, you will not regret.

train smart, eat/rest plenty, learn as much as is humanly possible and results will be yours.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Good decision mate. Give it a bit of time and lay some solid foundations

Best protein - any online bulk supply company of good reputation like www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk or some others that are reccomended by guys. value for money and qualityis what you want mate imo

get some good solid eals into you every day and top it off with your shakes....keep at it and it will all come together over time as you learn to train hard, consistently eat properly and if you do make the leap to the dark side you will have the foundations in place to make good use of it


----------



## Macca2010 (Dec 19, 2010)

At the same point as you mate. Need to realise that at 18 till about 21, there is still natural testostrone running through your body,


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Theres natural test running through you for a lot longer than that mate.. You get a bawhairs more as a teenager (excuse the pun)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey there. I havn't read all of the replies, but in my personal opinion, you can begin whenever you want. It is your body, and ultimatly your decision.

If you are going to be training and eating properly, then do it.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> Hey there. I havn't read all of the replies, but in my personal opinion, you can begin whenever you want. It is your body, and ultimatly your decision.
> 
> If you are going to be training and eating properly, then do it.


Even when he clearly doesn't know what he is going to be doing?!

Good decision imo bud, you've got loads of potential for making gains with a solid routine and a nailed on diet! Good luck!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Rosko said:


> Even when he clearly doesn't know what he is going to be doing?!
> 
> Good decision imo bud, you've got loads of potential for making gains with a solid routine and a nailed on diet! Good luck!


Well it really doesn't take much to spend some time on google.

Theres not much to it is there? Choose steroid, buy, inject, follow PCT.

For all these people who think it is really difficult and all that jazz, here a step by step guide.

1) Google different steroids available

2)Read up on what they do

3) buy chosen steroid

4) stick it in your ass

5) grow

Hmmmm I think i've got it :smartass:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

this thread is not dead yet


----------



## x.L (Mar 6, 2010)

it doesnt sound like you've gotten much experience in the gym yet you should consider taking supplements, dieting properly, and training hard before you even think of maybe doing steroids. and as mentioned a few shots of deca is a wast of time and money, a whole cycle is what you need i personally believe that test is the best to start off with. at your age and level your gains will keep on coming for the next year or so i have a brother who's 16 and thinks he should take steroids i just told him to try out a few pre-workouts, take some protein, creatine and a weight gainer (he can diet for **** not much discipline) and hes gotten some very good results.

i don't know much about boxing but gear will get your weight up fast and that's going to mean like they said taller opponents and changing your fighting tactics not necessarily the best of ideas


----------



## x.L (Mar 6, 2010)

WTF i want the secret too


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Well it really doesn't take much to spend some time on google.
> 
> Theres not much to it is there? Choose steroid, buy, inject, follow PCT.
> 
> ...


my 'Genius' radar just went freakin haywire...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

MrO2b said:


> my 'Genius' radar just went freakin haywire...


Lol.

Just google everything - of course the internet is all truth 

Just like steroids are the answer for an 18 year old boy who doesn't know what he's doing. Magic that.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> Well it really doesn't take much to spend some time on google.
> 
> Theres not much to it is there? Choose steroid, buy, inject, follow PCT.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, Google, forgot about that - my bad!!! 

Fcuk me, he needs your advice like he needs a hole in his fcuking head! An 18 yeard old who has only been training a few months and obviously doesn't know about a decent diet and routine yet let alone what steroids to do - he's prob never even heard of pct, but no problem, just get on Google!! :no:


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

If your planning on doing Deca, don't. If you want to build mass that is good quality Deca will not give you that, it will just give you a lump of water retained mass, for quality mass use boldenone, it also increases your vascularity. Don't go too crazy with your dosages aswell, and simple test and boldenone would do fine and adding dbol may be a good kick start.

I'm not saying you should jump on gear, but you will prob do it anyway, so just some advice.

research alot, like you never researched before because these are powerful drugs your putting in you.

You haven't been training long so get your training, nutrition and priorities right(forgive me if that sounded rude). Also the best gains you get from any cycle is your first cycle, so trust me take your time and just think it through and if you want to do it, do it the right way.

Just let me know if there's something you want me to clarify on or any another question you may have.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

I know you will probably go down the aas route, but if your gaining well why not keep going as you are for a while and keep a good clean diet with plenty of protein and complex carbs and save the aas for when you have stopped growing...


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Pav Singh B. said:


> If your planning on doing Deca, don't. If you want to build mass that is good quality Deca will not give you that, it will just give you a lump of water retained mass, for quality mass use boldenone, it also increases your vascularity. Don't go too crazy with your dosages aswell, and simple test and boldenone would do fine and adding dbol may be a good kick start.
> 
> I'm not saying you should jump on gear, but you will prob do it anyway, so just some advice.
> 
> ...


You should write "in your opinion" deca isnt any good. Personally i think deca is a much better drug for building muscle than boldenone but i do loke boldenone too. Different tool


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Well it really doesn't take much to spend some time on google.
> 
> Theres not much to it is there? Choose steroid, buy, inject, follow PCT.
> 
> ...


Daz greenz has got nothing on you.


----------



## adam khan (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for everyones replies appreciate you all helping me out , yeh i am dedicated and im gonna try my hardest to get this nailed, ive read all the threads and theres some really good advice from everyone. But i can think for myself too and now, i wont end up taking ****. I know what i need now, but i been on the **** a lot this month since ma birthday to new years eve tomorrow lol. 2011 fresh start and i will upload some pics of my progress and ask for more helop in the future god knows what i wouldve done without your help. Thanks Everybody and happy new year!!


----------



## EROD420 (Dec 31, 2010)

he hows it going i just read the advice that you gave to the kid wanting to start taking gear im kinda in the same situation but not so much wanting to know what i should do but need help geting started im 21yrs 6"2 275 and want to start taking winstrol or maybe something else could you maby point me in the rite direction thanks for your tim


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

ive read up on gear for nearly 2 years and still not done my first cycle, and tbh i still dont feel i know enough about steroids yet but just enough to know my first cycle, do ur research, best way


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

tempnatural said:


> ive read up on gear for nearly 2 years and still not done my first cycle, and tbh i still dont feel i know enough about steroids yet but just enough to know my first cycle, do ur research, best way


Similarly I've been considering AAS for about 4 years now. Over that time I've researched them as much as I can and only now I think I'm ready for my first cycle. (I'm 22). Think I'm going to take the plunge and just do a simple 6-8 week t-bol cycle. There's no doubt that depending on how it goes I will try injectibles in the future but I feel a oral cycle such as this is good as a sort of introduction to steroids.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

EROD420, 275lb at 21 means you're either a serious 'unit' or carrying a significant amount of body fat. if it's the body fat situation then you don't need gear- you need to reverse what made you put on so much body fat. that's at no cost to your wallet or body.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

x2 on EROD at 275lb

re the Tbol.....its expensive and difficult to get. be careful


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

When I was 18 I took Deca, looking back on it now there was nothing I did back then that I couldn't do naturally. My body was still growing and I know now that the gains I seen back then was just natural growth.

At 23 I invested in another cycle, this time I spent 3 months researching and planning my cycle. I got a heck of a lot more out of it this time, and really noticed a difference.

The moral of the story is to let your body develop on its own, when youre more experienced you will be glad you saved the money.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Team1 said:


> x2 on EROD at 275lb
> 
> re the Tbol.....its expensive and difficult to get. be careful


Don't really want to derail the thread or anything but didn't think it was worth creating a new one for. Are Sciroxx t-bol tabs decent? Seem okay priced too.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

radicalry00 said:


> Don't really want to derail the thread or anything but didn't think it was worth creating a new one for. Are Sciroxx t-bol tabs decent? Seem okay priced too.


See link:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/88409-sciroxx-tbol.html

8 weeks at 80mg - will be nice and run a PCT


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> See link:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/88409-sciroxx-tbol.html
> 
> 8 weeks at 80mg - will be nice and run a PCT


 Cheers pal, good to hear they're g2g. Just ordered 400 tabs so will do about 7 weeks at 80mg I think. Hopefully, mine actually have 100 in each one!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Rosko said:


> Oh yeah, Google, forgot about that - my bad!!!
> 
> Fcuk me, he needs your advice like he needs a hole in his fcuking head! An 18 yeard old who has only been training a few months and obviously doesn't know about a decent diet and routine yet let alone what steroids to do - he's prob never even heard of pct, but no problem, just get on Google!! :no:


Jeez! You make it sound like Google is dangerous, actually I forgot about the dangers of Google, last time I googled something I got the answer I needed. We should all fear something that gives us answers I guess.

It is his body, its his money, so what the hell does it matter.

I don't get why you say he doesn't know anything about training or diet or what PCT is, thats exactly why I said use Google.

Now calm down dude, I think roid rage is kicking in, if you don't know what that is, Google it, but beware, google may just poke you in the eye.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Jeez! You make it sound like Google is dangerous, actually I forgot about the dangers of Google, last time I googled something I got the answer I needed. We should all fear something that gives us answers I guess.
> 
> It is his body, its his money, so what the hell does it matter.
> 
> ...


Google ain't human, we are. Google won't ask questions back, we can. Google has no experience of taking steroids/training/nutrition, between us we do. therein lies some of the differences and dangers with Google and intelligently using a internet forum.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> Jeez! You make it sound like Google is dangerous, actually I forgot about the dangers of Google, last time I googled something I got the answer I needed. We should all fear something that gives us answers I guess.
> 
> It is his body, its his money, so what the hell does it matter. Fcuk him then, if its his body and money who cares a? Nice attitude you got there mate, it matters to him, thats why the hell it matters. If you couldn't care less about him (or others) don't bother replying.
> 
> ...


----------

